# Ohm Differences In Coils?



## phanatik

Hi All,

I am looking to get myself some mPT3's and coils to go with it.
I see that there are 1.5ohm and 2.0ohm coils available?

What's the difference between the two?
I know it probably has something to do with the voltage and wattage on your battery but can someone but it in noob terms for me?


----------



## Riaz

lower ohm coils generally give more flavor and vapor production, in my opinion

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike

From my research, lower coils are supposedly warmer at the same wattage.

However lower coils are easier to get more watts out of. To get 10W out of a 1ohm coil you need just 3.16v, to get it out of a 2ohm coil you need 4.47V

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## bones

Was wondering the same thing. The protank mini i ordered has 1.5 ohm, but the replacement coils are 2 ohm.


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> From my research, lower coils are supposedly warmer at the same wattage.
> 
> However lower coils are easier to get more watts out of. To get 10W out of a 1ohm coil you need just 3.16v, to get it out of a 2ohm coil you need 4.47V


As @Mike says. I prefer 1.5 ohm coils.


----------



## phanatik

ok so i f i understand correctly @Mike @Matthee @Riaz :
I have a MVP. When I use the Wattage setting it will automatically regulate the voltage according to the coil I use whereas if I set the voltage manually I might either under or overpower it.

So 1,5ohm should be better in the MVP when using variable wattage as it will then use a lower voltage and therefore prolong my battery life?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

phanatik said:


> ok so i f i understand correctly @Mike @Matthee @Riaz :
> I have a MVP. When I use the Wattage setting it will automatically regulate the voltage according to the coil I use whereas if I set the voltage manually I might either under or overpower it.
> 
> So 1,5ohm should be better in the MVP when using variable wattage as it will then use a lower voltage and therefore prolong my battery life?


That sounds spot on to me.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike

Sadly the battery life thing is a much of a muchness. Power is power, no matter at what volts or ohms or whatever.

If you look at the mPT3, the lowest reasonable voltage is around 3.3v, which is the lower limit of the MVP, you can crank it all the way up to 4.5v. However if you had a 2.5ohm coil for example, you'd need to go all the way up to 4.2v to get the same wattage you'd get from the 1.5ohm coil at 3.3v. To match 4.5v on the 1.5ohm coil, you'd need 5.8v.

It's more of a thing of range of wattage.. If you'd want to really crank it up, a lower ohm coil is better

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Andre

Mike said:


> Sadly the battery life thing is a much of a muchness. Power is power, no matter at what volts or ohms or whatever.
> 
> If you look at the mPT3, the lowest reasonable voltage is around 3.3v, which is the lower limit of the MVP, you can crank it all the way up to 4.5v. However if you had a 2.5ohm coil for example, you'd need to go all the way up to 4.2v to get the same wattage you'd get from the 1.5ohm coil at 3.3v. To match 4.5v on the 1.5ohm coil, you'd need 5.8v.
> 
> It's more of a thing of range of wattage.. If you'd want to really crank it up, a lower ohm coil is better


Agree, the 1.5 ohms gives you more choice in the power range. Another thing I have been wondering about - I assume the coils have be more or less the same size, which means they will probably use thicker (less resistance) wire for the 1.5 ohm coils than the 2.0 ohms coils. That could mean longer lasting coils because of the thicker wire?

Reactions: Creative 1


----------



## Mike

Brilliant point Matthee. I wonder what the case is!?!

Here's a quick table from Excel

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik

can't see the table...


----------



## Metal Liz

phanatik said:


> can't see the table...



 is it dark dude?  make sure you're eyelids are open  hehehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver

Most interesting discussion

I have always wondered what the difference is using different coil resistances at the same power

But there is also the surface area issue to factor in. The higher resistance coil may have more wraps and more vaporising potential at the same heat. But it may also take a bit longer to warm up


----------



## phanatik

ok forumites!
@Matthee @Mike @Riaz 

Just to be 100% Clear... the new Kanger Upgraded Dual Bottom Coils are @1.2ohm...
So they should be fine on the MVP, but would it be too much power?
I average between 8.0W and 9.5W on a sub-par tank/coil (iclear 30 with a 2.1ohm coil - standard with the MVP), sometimes 10W.

Would I spoil my ability to dial it down if i need to if the ohms are too low?


----------



## Riaz

hi @phanatik 

the mvp is an electronic mod, so you adjust the power to what you want

you wont spoil anything, dont worry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre

phanatik said:


> ok forumites!
> @Matthee @Mike @Riaz
> 
> Just to be 100% Clear... the new Kanger Upgraded Dual Bottom Coils are @1.2ohm...
> So they should be fine on the MVP, but would it be too much power?
> I average between 8.0W and 9.5W on a sub-par tank/coil (iclear 30 with a 2.1ohm coil - standard with the MVP), sometimes 10W.
> 
> Would I spoil my ability to dial it down if i need to if the ohms are too low?


Should not be a problem. Your MVP will not get near the potential of those coils. It takes about 15 Watts to fully use the 1.2 ohms available in that coil, if I can put it that way.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik

Perfect! Thanks @Riaz @Matthee


----------



## Riaz

this is the calculations you looking for

mvp is max 11W if im not mistaken?

so at 14.7W is the optimum wattage to power that coil.

but 11 will suffice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## soonkia

If I understand these thing correctly, then yes, you basically lose your ability to dial it down

Basically, for it needs to be able to dial down the Voltage to give you a lower wattage vape on a 1.2Ohm coil - but the MVP doesn't have the circuitry to do that, so it dumps what's in the battery to your coil. The other problem with the MVP is that it has a 3Amp output limit

So, on a 1.2Ohm coil, you're basically looking of vaping at 11Watts and even if your machine reads 7 Watts, you'll probably be vaping at 11Watts 

I'm stating this without testing this.

The ideal coil for the MVP really seems to be between 1.7 and 2.2 Ohms - then it is pretty accurate with the Wattage settings

(I need to go watch the PBusardo video again, but if I remember correctly the 2Ohm coil was the only one that really hit the full range on the MVP2)


----------



## Andre

Some electronic mods do not fire if the resistance of the coil is too low, but I have read on here that the MVP can fire below 1.0 ohms.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phanatik

I have just ordered 2 mPT3's and a pack of 1.2ohm coils... should i rather cancel and get 1.5ohm's???


Please advise!


----------



## Andre

soonkia said:


> If I understand these thing correctly, then yes, you basically lose your ability to dial it down
> 
> Basically, for it needs to be able to dial down the Voltage to give you a lower wattage vape on a 1.2Ohm coil - but the MVP doesn't have the circuitry to do that, so it dumps what's in the battery to your coil. The other problem with the MVP is that it has a 3Amp output limit
> 
> So, on a 1.2Ohm coil, you're basically looking of vaping at 11Watts and even if your machine reads 7 Watts, you'll probably be vaping at 11Watts
> 
> I'm stating this without testing this.
> 
> The ideal coil for the MVP really seems to be between 1.7 and 2.2 Ohms - then it is pretty accurate with the Wattage settings
> 
> (I need to go watch the PBusardo video again, but if I remember correctly the 2Ohm coil was the only one that really hit the full range on the MVP2)


Thanks, that does make sense to me. Please could you verify with that video or otherwise so we have the proper knowledge to deal with such questions, especially as lower resistance commercial coils now seem to be in fashion.


----------



## Andre

phanatik said:


> I have just ordered 2 mPT3's and a pack of 1.2ohm coils... should i rather cancel and get 1.5ohm's???


Yes, at least until we get some clarity for the electronic experts around here, would be my suggestion.


----------



## phanatik

Hi @JakesSA here's the thread, maybe some feedback from your end?
I am now seriously confused...


----------



## Andre

phanatik said:


> Hi @JakesSA here's the thread, maybe some feedback from your end?
> I am now seriously confused...


So am I, but not to worry, sure we shall get it sorted out.


----------



## JakesSA

This is rather confusing to me too, why can't the MVP buck the voltage down? Its a VV device no?


----------



## BhavZ

Maybe I can take a stap at it.

A thing to note, the minimum voltage that the MVP will fire is 3.3V (I stand under correction but IIRC then this is the case with both the MVP and SVD).

If using a 1.2ohm coil at 8 Watts the voltage required will be 3.1V which is too low for the MVP to fire. In order to be at 3.3V the wattage would need to be at 9watts. Thus the lowest you can dial it down is 9watts with a 1.2ohm coil. 


Hope that helps


----------



## JakesSA

Ohms law says at 3.3V and 1.2Ohms the output in current is 9W.


----------



## johan

In the specs of the MVP it should state what is maximum output current in Amps? once we've got that then we can calculate if 1.2 or 1.5 is best. (2 things fixed (current _and power [W]) and easy calculation according to Ohms law)._


----------



## johan

JakesSA said:


> Ohms law says at 3.3V and 1.2Ohms the output in current is 9W.


 
current = Amps and power = Watts


----------



## JakesSA

johan said:


> current = Amps and power = Watts


 
Spot on Johan, sorry lack of sleep here. It should have said Ohms law says at 3.3V and 1.2Ohms the output in current is 2.75A or 9.07 watts.


----------



## phanatik

So the AMP limit is penned down at 3.0 Amps


----------



## johan

I think 1.2 Ohms should do it:

If V3.3 then @ 1.2 Ω = 2.75A = 9.075W
If 3.3V then @ 1.5 Ω = 2.2A = 7.26W

Both resistances within 11W (but don't know if the MVP limits the current to ? Amps)


----------



## JakesSA

Yes I think @phanatik does not want to lose the lower wattage options and he is correct Innokin pens it at 3 amps.


----------



## johan

If the MVP limits current to maximum 3A then

@ 1.2 Ω → V=3.6V and power = 10.8W
@ 1.5 Ω → V=4.5V and power = 13.5W which can't be obtained due to the 11W limitation


----------



## phanatik

i'm hoping to get a bit power power for the thicker VG juices and the more complex flavours that I want to explore, but be able to dial it down for a mindless vape reminiscent of an infant sucking on their thumb when gaming away... apologies if the analogy was a bit too much for this forum, but I did not say suckling on a mother's teat, as was used on another thread


----------



## Andre

Maximum output current is 0.5 A, according to Google.
EDIT: No, sorry, that is for charging. According to the Innokin Manual, the maximum current output is 3 Amperage: http://www.innokin.com/iTaste_MVP_USER_MANUAL_373.html


----------



## johan

I don't know the MVP, but what is the lowest voltage you can dial it down to, then we can calculate minimum obtainable power with different coil resistance values?


----------



## JakesSA

Specs as per Innokin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan

Ok so ± minimum power (W) obtainable with various coils at lowest voltage being 3.3V:

1.2Ω = 9W
1.5Ω = 7W
1.8Ω = 6W
2.0Ω = 5W


----------



## Andre

johan said:


> Ok so ± minimum power (W) obtainable with various coils at lowest voltage being 3.3V:
> 
> 1.2Ω = 9W
> 1.5Ω = 7W
> 1.8Ω = 6W
> 2.0Ω = 5W


 
Ah, came to the same anwer, and in line with what @BhavZ said above.
So, if I am correct, the 1.8 ohms coil will allow you to use the full power range down to 6W. With the 1.2 ohms coil, you cannot go lower than 9W.
Thus to answer @phanatik's original question, seems to me his habits would prefer a 1.5 ohm coil.


----------



## JakesSA

Having a variable wattage device can be a bit confusing. In a nutshell it can only adjust the wattage within its rated Voltage/Amperage AND wattage range.

I'll illustrate with the Innokin VTR which is rated 6V and 5A but only 15W.

At maximum power setting 15 watts with a 1.2Ohm coil the voltage will adjust to 4.2V which is 3.5A, within spec.
The lowest power it can reach is 7.5watts with a 1.2Ohm since the lowest voltage it can reach is 3V which equates to 2.5A.

An easy way to calculate what your device can do is to look at Ohms law calculator and edit ohm value and click on 'Lock resistance' . Play with the voltage and amperage within the specification of your device and see what wattage you will achieve.


----------



## soonkia

Yes, what you guys said. The MVP can't go lower than 3.3volts, so it limits your lower setting with a 1.2ohm coil

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA

So @soonkia, quiz time: What can a 20W Sigelei do with a 1.2 Ohm coil ..


----------



## Andre

soonkia said:


> Yes, what you guys said. The MVP can't go lower than 3.3volts, so it limits your lower setting with a 1.2ohm coil
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


Thx, also to @johan, @BhavZ and @JakesSA for chipping in to help. And @phanatik who made us think. Reckon I have got my mind around it now, hoping to remember.


----------



## Andre

JakesSA said:


> So @soonkia, quiz time: What can a 20W Sigelei do with a 1.2 Ohm coil ..


Oh my, a practical. What is the lowest voltage of the 20W Sigelei?


----------



## BhavZ

If I am not mistaken all electronic mods are set to a lowest of 3.3v and maximum of 5v for non stacked mods

Sent from deep within a vape cloud


----------



## Andre

Ok, on the assumption of lowest voltage also of 3V, then on the Sigelei 20W you can go down to 7.5W, which seems quite reasonable?


----------



## JakesSA

BhavZ said:


> If I am not mistaken all electronic mods are set to a lowest of 3.3v and maximum of 5v for non stacked mods
> Sent from deep within a vape cloud


 
Don't think so .. 3V- 6V on a VTR, done some experiments at the lower voltages and it definitely puts out at 3.1V if dialed to 3.1V. Of course this a 'modulated', I think is the word, voltage which some mod's electonics do better than others...


----------



## soonkia

JakesSA said:


> So @soonkia, quiz time: What can a 20W Sigelei do with a 1.2 Ohm coil ..


Same lower limitation as the MVP. The sx350 chip is the first chip I know of that can take the voltage lower. 

But, the upper limit kicks the MVP on its ass. 

Oh, no, wait, I can't take it above 12watts. The protank can't handle it - I still don't like the taste of burnt rubber. 

It's like driving a Ferrari in peak hour traffic. 

And it's another two weeks before I get my Russian... Then it's me, the Sigelei and the Russian at 20watts...yeah baby 



Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA

That is a bit surprising, the rated lowest voltage for the Sigelei is also 3V and that should be within the watt and amp limits as well.

The MVP's 3.3V actually seems a bit unusual, Vamo 5, VTR and Sigelei are all rated at 3v ..


----------



## phanatik

thanks a mill @Matthee @JakesSA @Mike @soonkia @johan @BhavZ 

I'm still a noob but have learnt so much from you guys and this forum. Hope to soon be knowleagable enough to guide others on the path of vapelightenment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ

My pleasure dude, glad I could assist and don't worry it all comes with time and before you know it you will be teaching a lot of people about vaping


----------



## soonkia

JakesSA said:


> That is a bit surprising, the rated lowest voltage for the Sigelei is also 3V and that should be within the watt and amp limits as well.
> 
> The MVP's 3.3V actually seems a bit unusual, Vamo 5, VTR and Sigelei are all rated at 3v ..


Yeah, I know the spec sheet says that, but when measuring it, it comes out at 3.3 @ 7 watts. Drops down to 3.1V when you fire it to 10 watts. 

Basically, the Sigelei 20 can drive a 0.65ohm coil very well at any anything above 15watts. It's just when you want to go lower, then it's better to go for a higher ohm coil. 


phanatik said:


> thanks a mill @Matthee @JakesSA @Mike @soonkia @johan @BhavZ
> 
> I'm still a noob but have learnt so much from you guys and this forum. Hope to soon be knowleagable enough to guide others on the path of vapelightenment


Pleasure, and I think after all that, it boils down to that the MVP was designed with 2 ohm coils in mind, which was pretty much the standard coil size for a long time. 

Don't really understand the craze with going lower ohms on regulated Mods. All it does is drain your battery quicker Imo. 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Andre

phanatik said:


> thanks a mill @Matthee @JakesSA @Mike @soonkia @johan @BhavZ
> 
> I'm still a noob but have learnt so much from you guys and this forum. Hope to soon be knowleagable enough to guide others on the path of vapelightenment


Hey, I have certainly learnt more than I contributed, but thanks.


----------



## BumbleBee

This was how it all started...



phanatik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I am looking to get myself some mPT3's and coils to go with it.
> I see that there are 1.5ohm and 2.0ohm coils available?
> 
> What's the difference between the two?
> I know it probably has something to do with the voltage and wattage on your battery but can someone but it in *noob terms* for me?



Reading the first few replies I was like, yip... Ah ha... Yes, I agree ... and ooh that makes sense, but then......

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre

BumbleBee said:


> This was how it all started...
> 
> 
> 
> Reading the first few replies I was like, yip... Ah ha... Yes, I agree ... and ooh that makes sense, but then......
> 
> View attachment 6734


Skitterend!


----------

